

Live visualization of DDOS attacks - geekab
http://www.digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=0&country=ALL&time=15925&view=map

======
al1x
I started a thread where I was hoping to get a discussion of DDOS mitigation
techniques, tools, and providers. Something that should be useful and highly
relevant to web-based small business owners. It's here if anyone's interested
--
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6587640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6587640)

